# Recommendations for a nice Christmas story to read this month??



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Does anyone here have a recommendation for a nice Christmas story to read?  Seems appropriate this month.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

_The Stupidest Angel_ by Christopher Moore.



Where else are you going to get Christmas with zombies?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Manybooks.net has a free set of Christmas stories, including Dickens Christmas Carol. I downloaded but haven't read it yet. It's called A Budget of Christmas Tales by Charles Dickens and Others.










http://manybooks.net/titles/dickensc2819828198-8.html

I downloaded a sample of Garrison Keillor's A Christmas Blizzard last night. It's short for a book and long for a short story:



Haven't decided whether or not to buy yet. It's 9.99. I do like Garrison Keillor's writing.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I really loved this book, and I am very disappointed that there is no Kindle version, I would love to read it again. If you are interested, I suggest getting it from the library.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It's not a "story" but this is a seasonal book I read on paper a couple of years ago and enjoyed. Available on Kindle, though I suspect the illustrations would suffer a bit.

The History of the Snowman, Bob Eckstein

http://www.amazon.com/History-Snowman-Bob-Eckstein/dp/1416940669/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260487289&sr=8-1


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just saw this story, free, in the mobi forum. Louisa May Alcott: A Country Christmas. Haven't read it yet.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64192


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I finished one a while ago...

"Silver Bells" by Luanne Rice (I think)

I saw the movie version of it last year and again this year.  It's a sweet little story about love, family, and following your heart and dreams.  

Tris


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I know I'm slightly off topic, but my wife and my favorite Christmas video is "The Snowman."  An animated 30 minute video by Raymond Briggs has NO speaking other than David Bowie's two-minute intro (very good).  A boy makes a snowman which comes to life and takes him to the North Pole..  Look for it on Amazon or other places  it may not be on dvdd.  Check your library?  Worth finding.  It's wondeful.  I have an old vhs tape recorded from PBS years ago.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just downloaded

The Dickens With Love







by Josh Lanyon (no cover image at Amazon, unfortunately). It got a great review at jessewave's site:

http://www.reviewsbyjessewave.com/?p=12079

and I like Josh's writing so I thought I would give it a try. I'll report back...

L


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

Really cliche but A Christmas Carol by Charles Dickens is a must read, every Christmas.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I just finished this and laughed my *** off. I went to catholic school for a time and even though this is exaggerated, some of it rang true. It contains a Christmas program theme toward the end of the book. Quick, fun read.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I really loved this book, and I am very disappointed that there is no Kindle version, I would love to read it again. If you are interested, I suggest getting it from the library.


My sister recommended that book to me a few years ago, and is is very good!


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I really loved this book, and I am very disappointed that there is no Kindle version, I would love to read it again. If you are interested, I suggest getting it from the library.


I love that cover, but sadly it is not on Kindle and I am looking for a Kindle book. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, I decided to give this one a try:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just downloaded
> 
> The Dickens With Love
> 
> ...


I finished this in no time and I loved it. A very short and thoughtful story. If you like Dickens or books, you'll like this. I posted a review on Amazon and gave it five stars.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, I found a link with the cover...


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Of course we can't go wrong with this one -

It is available for the Kindle, I got it for $1.15. The pictures do pretty well on the K2.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

O Henry's _The Gift of the Magi_. Free for Kindle from Amazon and other sites.

N


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> O Henry's _The Gift of the Magi_. Free for Kindle from Amazon and other sites.
> 
> N


I was thinking about that story in the middle of the night (when I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep). I had a book of short stories that I got as a present from one of my aunts and The Gift of the Magi was included. The other two stories I remember really well from that collection were The Open Window by Saki and one by Ring Lardner that had something to do with a beanpole? I can't remember the title of that one.

I think I'll go look for the The Gift of the Magi and The Open Window. Thanks for the reminder!

L


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Jars-Jason-F-Wright/dp/1590384814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260637136&sr=8-1

Christmas Jars by Jason F. Wright. There are actually at least two more that he wrote as well, all available for the Kindle.

I haven't read them yet but I bought one of them (can't remember which now) and have heard they are wonderful.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've read _The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus_ by L. Frank Baum (the same guy that wrote _The Wizard of Oz_ around Christmastime almost yearly for probably close to 20 years  It's public domain, so you can find it at any of the usual sites, and I think Amazon probably has a Kindle version as well.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

marianner said:


> I've read _The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus_ by L. Frank Baum (the same guy that wrote _The Wizard of Oz_ around Christmastime almost yearly for probably close to 20 years  It's public domain, so you can find it at any of the usual sites, and I think Amazon probably has a Kindle version as well.


Thanks - I just grabbed that one as well, price $0.00 from Amazon

I'm taking a little trip during Christmas - so far I have three Christmas stories to read while I'm on vacation!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Online angel is a cute quick read by a KB member


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

I was going to recommend my book, but I think you wrote earlier and said you already picked it up.  I'm about to read The Christmas Train by David Baldacci.  I've heard it's good


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

"Shepherds Abiding" -- one book in the Mitford series by Jan Karon that centers around Christmas.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Just finished reading the Christmas Dog - cute story, next is the Life and Adventures of Santa Clause.


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> I just finished this and laughed my *** off. I went to catholic school for a time and even though this is exaggerated, some of it rang true. It contains a Christmas program theme toward the end of the book. Quick, fun read.


Read this on the plane coming home from New Orleans and was laughing out loud. Got some funny looks.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

matte633 said:


> I was going to recommend my book, but I think you wrote earlier and said you already picked it up. I'm about to read The Christmas Train by David Baldacci. I've heard it's good


Wanted to let you know I finished your book and enjoyed it very much - definitely a good read for December!


----------

